# Beach fishermen vs. boaters



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

FYI:
I just saw a post on Tidalfish.com about more trouble between beach fishermen and boaters at Lesner. Apparently the guy has called the police at least once after having his boat hit by a sinker and having obscenities shouted at him and his family. People over there on that board are suggesting that "no fishing" signs be posted.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Ya know, there is a lot of fishable water out there. One could also say that those boats anchored or drifting around the inlet are a hazard to navigation in that small area of the inlet.

If I were in charge, I would post No boating" signs within 100 yards of the channel entrance to Lynnhaven for boaters and also "No casting into the entrance channel" signs for shore fishermen in the area. Then stand by to fill the city cauffer with the fines.

It's pretty obvious "We all can't get along" so it is best to just get alone.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Not only do I fish from a boat, but also from piers, and the beach - which makes incidents like this particularly disturbing....

It is not only on tidalfish that negative reports are being posted & made re beach fishermen yelling obscenities & throwing sinkers at boats. This is an extremely p$ss-poor example of sportmanship by these folks.

Incidents like this are being reported first hand to the city park staff and directly to the city via the city's hotline. This word is getting through to city hall and is getting around.

Because of the behavior of a few idiots throwing leads and yelling vulgarities I would not be surprised to see this area restricted and made a no fishing zone. 

The channel where these incidents are taking place cannot be moved and something is going to give. The city spent major bucks on this project (city boat ramps at Crab Creek) to allow a few rowdy beach fishermen to interfere with it.

Example: Look at the boat ramp area at Owl's Creek next to the Marine Sciences Museum. That area is all off limits to beach fishermen.

I hate to see this area restricted because its such a good fishing hole - caught alot of nice stripers there .....

Lou


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Well Heaver, the first thing you have to do is educate the onshore fishermen. 

The area in, under and around the Lesner Bridge are "navigable waters." What this means is that no one is allowed to hamper or hinder or in anyway interfere with marine traffic navigating in or around the channel. That is the LAW.

Sorry guys, you may think you "own" that turf, but in reality your best bet is to pull those lines in, smile and wave to the boaters as they go by! It is a losing battle, at a tremendous cost.


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

I often fish the inside at Lesner and can reach the channel from the beach. The problem I have seen is not the boats navigating through the channel, rather its the boats fishing in the channel. I have seen the Va Beach police boat chase boats out of the channel for stopping and fishing, something they are no longer actively doing. If the Beach partol boat was there more it would be less of an issue. 

BTW - I agree with taking the lines out of the water and waiting until they pass. No one should be intentionally throwing lead at or cursing boats in the river. It would nea terrible loss if we lose that fishing hole.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

we won't win this battle of the channel. if you see people throwing lead at boats let them know. just think if that was your boat. i know somebody would get bodily harm if they were tossing lead at my boat on purpose. hell you never know these days with all the crap going on. if they are fishing the channel and are not supposed call them into the patrol. that way we are covered. just my .02


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

This will be a simple problem to solve. The knuckleheads tossing lead at boaters (a.k.a. navigation hazards) fishing in (a.k.a. blocking) the channel, will shut down the entire inlet if you keep it up.

The Virginia Pilots Association and the Maryland Pilots operate 4 pilot boats out of Lynnhaven Inlet. Two are in use at any given time. The boats are 50 feet long with orange hulls and gray houses with the word “PILOT” on each side.

Pilotage is compulsory for all foreign vessels and for U.S. vessels under register in the foreign trade.

In other words, most ships entering and leaving Chesapeake Bay require a pilot.

Maryland and Virginia pilots move billions and billions of dollars in commerce (revenue) for Virginia and Maryland. If they see recreational boaters and fisherman acting a fool and get the urge, a few phone calls from them will put Lynnhaven inlet off-limits.


----------



## Fshnt (May 28, 2002)

I fish the shore and from boats so I am not bias either way. But last week when I had a 2 ounce bucktail miss my head by inches and hook onto my steering wheel, I became concerned. This is while i was transiting the channel. Someone is going to get seriously hurt. Whoever thinks that they are proving something by doing this could find themselves with attempted man slaughter charges, or even worse murder. A 4 ounce object to the temple will kill someone easliy. It is not worth it. Be careful and use some sense. 
Daniel


----------



## batmaan47 (Jul 8, 2001)

Not everyone at Tidalfish is saying there should be no fishing signs on shore. If your in a boat going through the channel inside Lynnhaven theres not a whole lot of places you can go besides staying in that channel because of the depth. Surf and Turf is right with inside Lesner being navigable waters specifically for the use of boaters. Its a great spot to fish and I fish there reguarly. I would hate to see something happen there and us shore guys lose out in the long run. But what do I know.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

this is the post i have on tidalfish, same issue:
theres [email protected]$$es in every crowd, be it on the beach or the boat....how many times u had a boat cut to close to u? only thing u can do is try not to be that guy, be u on land or sea. 

perhaps the channel should be widened??


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

When fishing at Lesner if a boat comes along entering or leaving the inlet let them pass threw. Then resume fishing when they have exited the area. But when your waded out and boat pulls up 20 feet from you and anchors his boat that's what annoys me. If we all just give an take a little there should be no problems. If these conflicts continue the shore fisherman will be not allowed to fish down there. So i hope everyone can get along and fish the inlet together.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

With budget cuts and each city/state looking for ways to get extra bucks, looks like they have found a gold mine from fees taken in from the boat access ramp. Shoreline fishermen/women aren't steady contributors except for the occassional purchase that might be made at the welcome center, or whatever the main building there is called.
I am not in the least bit surprised at this issue getting added attention. It's off season sort of speaking and this is the time when a lot of decisions most likely would be made. Nothing more disappointing than preparing for the first trip out during the more productive months, mainly spring into late summer, and then have your jaw drop when coming upon a "no fishing allowed" sign. 
We can vent all we want. Chances are those who would benefit from the points we make more than likely are not readers to this board. Or are they? All we can do is TCB where us and ours are concerned.
I got a bad feeling about this one. Just be careful all. Hopefully the shore seekers don't become the seeked. If you get my drift.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

How's this for a compromise: avoid fishing bait in the channel, particularly in the nav channel that leads up to the boat ramp, and no boater anchoring right up against the bridge?

If a boat is underway, they have the right of way. You stop casting and pull your lines in. It's not just the law, it's common courtesy. But anchoring up right on top of a bunch of guys on the shore isn't too wise either.

I don't really fish the ramp side of Lynnhaven anymore anyway. All the sand pumping ruined it. But I have a bad feeling eventually it'll be closed to shore fishing and that'll be the end of this discussion.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Be careful guys/gals out there...sounds like you are on your way to losing a nice fishing spot. 

We have a pier on the Cheasapeake Bay (Matapeake Pier) that borders an inletway that boaters use to enter the bay from the launch site. Many a time, fisherpersons will cast and try to prevent the boat from leaving/entering the area to the boat ramp. This results in cutoffs for the fisherpersons. Some people get mad and try to sling lead at the boaters, some fisherpersons let out all their line in an attempt to get the boats props all fouled up, it goes on and on.

I think fisherpersons need to realize that they can take away our rights in a heartbeat if they think that we are endangering people onboard the boats. Like some have said on this post - manslaughter or murder is not worth being a wise guy/gal. Of course it would make the papers, and fisherpersons would be critized for such a brutal attack on a defenseless boat.

Bite the bullet...be courteous. It won't kill you...or find another area to fish.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I believe that these situations should be dealt with on a case by case basis. Common sense and courtesy should be the rule, but unfortunately everyone dosen't have these qualities. Police/marine patrols should be notified to weed out and prosecute the few individuals who are causing problems, but as long as there are no signs the boaters are legally allowed to fish anywhere they want(even if they are rude enough to anchor near beach fishermen). But rudeness dosen't justify throwing sinkers at boats. It should not be about beach fishers against boaters, but about everyone with common sense against the few idiots who are causing problems. 

The problem is that if police and marine patrol have continuing problems, they get tired of dealing with them on a case by case basis and then new restrictions will be instated. And guess who needlessly loses the right to fish there?


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

i have witnessed this happen many times. There are a bunch of oriental people who go down there. If a boat even gets the slightest bit in there way they yell hit the boat hit the boat! Usually a huge argument will take place. And ppl start slinging 2 ouncers at them. That is a big problem there. Another one is the fact the people thing they have the right of way with waders. I get there maybe 2 hrs b4 some ppl and they just walk right in front of me. I am probably the youngest there usually and the people still show absolutely no respect for me. There are some extremely nice people. But most just cut me off and take my spot. I refuse to fish that side anymore due to what usually happens. It is bad down there with this new boat dock. My mom wont like my brother go down there(7 yr old and has the striper fever bad) because of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

As a pier & surf fisherman, I'm inclined to just yield to the boaters because Lesner bridge area is *way too nice and convenient of a place* to lose the privilege doing the thing I love.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The real sad part about this is the Boat Ramp which is bringing more traffic was paid for in part by the salt water license fund. I though it was a bad idea from the start. Also we lost the fishing venue once the ramp was being built.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

wut i wuld suggest is to bring a video camera ready just incase that happens. Then if i does tape and get outta there. Go up to the little desk thing there call the cops and show them the tape. Should be i fine for them right there.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Digger, keep in mind that the boaters launching those boats have paid a heck of a lot more than any shore fisher including his Saltwater Fishing License. As far as the ramp is concerned, it was supposed to be free. Talking to one of the persons working there one day, he said the reason for the charge is because the people over at D&M or whoever owns the ramps on Henry's side complained because they were losing business. So the City put a $3 charge on the ramp. The guy told me that when the lot gets full and people have to go over to the D&M ramp, the D&M people double their charge.

My real pont here is don't ever think that you, the shore fisher, are the only one paying. My boat costs me about $50-75 a year befor it hits the water and it never sees saltwater and is less than 18 ft. True not all of this goes into the fund, but the majority does and then there are the city taxes which help to build and maintain the ramps.

Best advice is for all to treat each other as you want to be treated and hope that it rubs off on the minority of a..holes who think they are the only ones on the beach or water!

(off soap box)


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

u can thank bubba for the 5 dollar charge to launch boats. hes been raking it in for years and threatened to sue, given whos gonna pay ten at bubbas when u can launch for free across the bridge. accordingly, they installed the 5 dollar price tag, and lawsuit was dropped.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea yea yea the lesner is overrated and overfished, heres your solution: broaden your horizons and try somewhere new!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Surf and Turf: The fund from the SWL is from the licenses or at least I thought so I could be wrong and have been before(I have looked and have not found where other money comes in). Va Beach did pay for part of the ramp( I have that data around here) And Yes I will still say the Shore fishermen still lost or will lose a great place to fish. Mostly for two reasons easier access+ more people from shore and a lot more boats passing through the inlets. This will bring a lot less seasoned people and more people and human nature just does not fair well under those circumstances. I agree with you also that Boaters have spent more money than shorebased anglers do, yes the registration for the boat(unsure,But I can Find out) and trailer(DMV), PPT to the local community as well as the maintenance of the boat. To launch there it was $5.00 for a holder of a SWL(which was not checked) or $10.00 with out. Still this does not give them more rights. I have suggested in these posts that the boats get their due, the navigational channel and it is wrong to attack them. 
Now another point from two different sources sources that agree with each other, one from Saltwater Sportsman Magazine and the other from a Boater safety Course I took in the 1970's: when fishing near the shore and there are shore based fishermen give them the place and go else where since you have more places to fish from: paraphrased or melded together 
Now I have spoken to several people who knew what was going on, about the choice of locations for the ramp and they said it was the only choice and also they looked for other options.
Now the next question will I fish Lynnhaven again the answer is yes when I can get down there at an off hour 1-2AM with an out bound tide or after the season closes in January. I have alot of other places to fish and it is along way from home. 
Rockhead by the way inlets by their nature are one of the best structures to fish.


----------



## CTROUT (Oct 22, 2002)

If the anglers who fish that area don't start policing themselves and the others in the area the fishing hole might be lost to all. The Tidalfish complainers are not talking about lures being hurled at them while fishing the bridge. They are talking about missiles while traveling in the channel on the way to and from the ramp. Since one can not access the inlet any other way than the marked channel which is close to shore they cannot avoid the area or I'm sure that many would. Gel coat repairs are expensive and doctors can cost even more.

If shore anglers wish to have the respect and courtesy of the boaters then the respect will have to be given both ways.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

CTROUT I agree with you about the right of way. I think if we could enforce the no bottom fishing rule suggested by sandflea things could work out. But I have very little hope for that. The easier access that has been provided by the parking lot has brought in more bottom fishermen to the area, a least by my observation. I have gone down there and left because of the type of fishing going on. And as I mentioned human nature is not good when things get crowded.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

overrated, no...overfished, yes.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

I have fished both inlet and further west. I have caught more fish west.

Last time I was down there an older gentleman (older than me even) came walking up to me and asked about the fishing. I said it was great, he said reallly no one at the bridge was catching anything. While we talked I pulled 5 more puppies (total of 15 for the day) all about 15" and released. So the next time I go, it won't be the bridge inlet, I can tell you that. Too many netters and too many first class jerks. Present company excluded of course!


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Did anyone happen to catch the last part of Fishnkid’s post on 11-19???

"My mom wont like my brother go down there (7 yr old and has the striper fever bad) because of them."


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

No, I got stuck on the 'lots of oriental people' comment.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

fishnkid is just a youngun, and hasnt had the time to master the art of polical correctness. cut him some slack. i believe asian, would be a more suitable term.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

I feel a mole hill growing! 

Let it go, I'm sure nothing was meant. This PC stuff is way over rated anyway!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I know he's a youngster. No offense was taken. I meant to leave a smiley face after my first comment to lighten it up.

But i have observed that there are always a bunch of whities down there too.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

tee hee


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Ya know, I started to say that in my post chest2head!  

But I didn't want to offend any WASP (White Anglo-Saxon Protestant). (i think i just offended myself)


----------



## batmaan47 (Jul 8, 2001)

Everyone just needs to have a good can of Simmmmma Down Now.


----------



## Attorney at Lure (Jan 25, 2002)

Gentlemen (and the rest of you!),

Like Heaver, I fish both from the beach and, whenever I get the opportunity and an invitation (hint hint), from boats. I have been on both ends of this dispute--I've had my lines cut by boaters and I've had lead fly past my head while fishing on a boat(when the boat was over 100 yards from the beach! a nice, albeit a dangerous, cast!). 

However, while I understand the frustration of beach fishermen, guys, you've already lost this battle. The Virginia Beach City Code provides:

Sec. 6-28. Fishing rules for Lynnhaven and Rudee Inlets. 

(a) It shall be unlawful for any person to obstruct the passage of any boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel of any type in the waters of either Lynnhaven Inlet and its connecting tributaries or Rudee Inlet and its connecting tributaries by the placing of fishing nets or fishing lines in the path of said boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel.

(b) Should any of the above-mentioned vessels approach fishing net or line, that net or line shall be retrieved without delay to allow unobstructed passage of the boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel.

(c) It shall also be unlawful to cast a fishing net or line within fifty (50) feet of any passing boat, jet-ski, surfboard, or vessel, while that boat, jet ski, surfboard or vessel is in the waters of either Lynnhaven Inlet and its connecting tributaries or Rudee Inlet and its connecting tributaries.

(d) A violation of this section shall constitute a Class 3 misdemeanor.

(Ord. No. 1386, 7-11-83) 

So, throw a line, cast too close, get arrested. It goes without saying that if you actually injure someone or damage their property, you will face both criminal and civil liability. To top it off, the Code already provides the City Manager with authority to close down the fishing entirely. It states:

Sec. 6-24. Authority of city manager to prohibit fishing and crabbing. 

The city manager is authorized to prohibit fishing or crabbing in such areas shall be marked with appropriate markers and it shall be unlawful for any person to fish or crab in any area so marked.

(Code 1965, § 6-8.1) 

If the lead continues to fly, you can rest assured that the City Manager will shut down the shore fishing--to protect the City as well as the boaters. I really like the new set-up at Lynnhaven--the area's only drive-up striper fishing! So let's not screw this up. 

Just my two cents worth. You'll get my bill later! 

Tight lines and cool heads!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

yea i was trying not to be racist about that comment. Im sorry if it upset any of you but i seriously have noticed that there is a certain group(not trying to be racist at all but they are asian)who think they own the beach. I have been to that side a lot and they are always there threatning to cast. Go down there and check for themselve. One time i was down there fishing because i had the next day off because of a teacher workday and a guy was asking me why i wasnt at school and saying this isnt a place for me or anything and basically give me a hassle for being younger then him.


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

I think the bottom line has been set with Attorney at Lure's post. The law is the law. If something isn't resolved, you can rest assured the beach will be closed for fishing. Although I'm not a boat owner, I agree with their arguement about having to navigate a very narrow channel. The A holes that yell, throw lures, weights at these boats will eventually ruin it for us all. Then when it is closed they will cry the most!!!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea ive seen the territorial fisherman type down there quite a bit and they definitly come in all types be it whities, blackies, or asians...were all fishermen though! even the castnetters.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Can we just end this thread? Its sad that a post about fishing reports gets so little respones while this gets em ad nauesum! Either we police ourselves or others will. Just my 2 cents and on to fishing reports(hopefully)


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Well CDog, I have no idea why you want to close this thread. It was probably one of the most educational threads to date. Were you aware of the city codes that existed? Did you already know where your fishing dollars were going? I say thanks guys for the education and spread the word! Maybe it will help in the continuation of fishing at the inlets.!

Bravo guys! Good solid info!


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Good, solid info yes. Keep it going, no. The horse has been beaten into submission. Before the bones get ground down any further, please put us out of our misery. And that's my contribution to keeping this post alive.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

no no come on we can get 50 responses on this posts lets drag out a little more


Just kidding.ha ha ha ha


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

Digger, lets catch our fish in the area  
see you soon.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

OK, now we've done it. (And I use WE to ALL shorebound anglers, from the minority idiot instigators and to the rest of us.)
Lee Tolliver just published his OP piece in today's (11/24) VA Pilot on this subject. (Sorry you online folks, they don't put the entire paper online). The article doesn't look good for public opinion for the beach fisherman. He sites an incident involving a boater getting hit with lead and (I think) TidalFish.com 4-page thread on this subject (which is mostly boaters). He also refers to this site by saying "surf and pier" fishing board.
IMHO, take advantage of these last days of fishing the Lesner (by fishing and not slinging lead). With the public aware of the stupidity going on, it's only a matter of time before this great fishing hole, albeit frustrating at times, will have a "NO FISHING" sign up.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

"Surf and Pier" boards huh. Seems the other way around to me. But what do I know. You gotta give prompts where they are due. Seems if he reads our comments he could at least personally ask our opinions. And obviously the majority of our comments are based on common sense facts and concerns. 
Hey. Don't consider me a troll for adding to this scroll. That recognition should go to the writer who is waiting to see what else unfolds. 

What a *Pain in the "Gas"*. 
*Plop Plop Fizz Fizz*---you know the rest. Just had to vent.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

If there are any of you lead chunkers on this board, THANKS!


----------



## sawfish (Feb 26, 2001)

Well its been said that it only takes a few to screw it up for everybody..I too fish the Lesner and although it can be a pain,the rewards are usually worth it.But to be honest,I had a feeling they were gonna post this place eventually since they built the ramp..Just my opinion(you know what they say about those  ..Oh yea,something else thats always been said..you do something bad it comes back to you twice as bad so you lead launchers beware,you'll get yours


----------



## batmaan47 (Jul 8, 2001)

Yea, Im pretty sure Lesner is going to be closed now that everyone knows that us pier and surf guys are brainless, child-eating, careless lead flingers. Just joking about the end part. It was a good spot to fish, but has almost been unfishable in the past months. People we must open our eyes and look towards the horizion for better and more open (to those lead flingers) fishing holes. Have a nice one. Im signing out.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

There is hope. There is a permit request in at VMRC the description of which follows:

Agenda Item 2D. CITY OF VIRGINIA BEACH, #96-0083, requests a modification to their previously issued permit to allow for the addition of a 100' by 150' turning basin at the mouth of Crab Creek to improve navigation at their Lynnhaven Boat Ramp and Beach Facility situated along Crab Creek in Virginia Beach.


I plan on being at the Commission meeting on Tuesday and will look into it. While I am at it I will talk to the head of enforcement concerning the issue. Maybe we can get any restrictions to only include the areas where the boaters MUST come near the beach and add a few channel markers that will turn them away from the beach as soon as possible. I would hope that something short of a full closure of that beach can be implemented IF somethning MUST be done. Altough this is a City matter maybe VMRC can help in keeping things reasonable.

If anybody is interested in working within the VMRC system. . . You need to get a hold of the permit application (by going down and seeing somebody in the engineering department and filling out a simple freedom of information act form, a two minute deal) Then you can consider asking that they consider doing something as part of the dredging project to insure that the gear conflict is minimized. Or you can OBJECT OR PROTEST the permit on the grounds that it doesn't take the shore based anglers into consideration. Considering all competing uses of the waterways is part of VMRC's mandate. They do take gear conflict seriously and most always look for ways to make it go away.

I will check back later tonight and maybe at 5AM but will be on the water most of the day tomorrow. 

Tom


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

theres 50 boys... did great this weekend never set foot @ the lesner.fished around willoughby spit and along the beach to the east of the spit. no huge fish but in the 20's anyway inches that is..I dont need the hassle of the lesner to do what I want to do.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

"Or you can OBJECT OR PROTEST the permit on the grounds that it doesn't take the shore based anglers into consideration."

Tom, don't want to step on your toes, but your post did not indicate that those are navigable channels, which I know you knew, but mislead those who don't. That means shore fisherman or anyone else including anchored or drifting boats, have NO RIGHT to block or interefere with transiting marine traffic, PERIOD. So we/they have no considerations coming. 

You abuse the PRIVILEGDE not the RIGHT to fish in the channel and you WILL (DESERVE to) lose it. There is NO excuse, although in todays society one would think that they do. After all we can't take responsibilty for our own actions. It is always because of someone else. 

This is insane to approach this as if WE have the right to fish there. What we have a right and obligation to do is report those who break the law and chunk lead. I still wonder why the VB police don't go down there undercover and round them up.  

Sorry, just my VERY opinionated feelings.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Here's a cliche'
:From the immortal Rodney King:"Can we just get along?"Hey did Rodney ever do any fishing?
So,does everyone now understand why I can't stand Lee Tolliver?Couldn't spot a fish if one bit him on the A$$.
And so what if a guy's goal is to get a citation spot.I don't see him trying....
He needs to stay to something he could cover ,like high school sports


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

My suggestion was more towards the specific implemetation plan not the fact that they are going improve the channel. For instance a simple jog to the center of the inlet right after you reach the end of the sandbar will help to avoid conflicts. I check out the permit app tomorrow but it will be after the Commission votes on it. 

BTW I do agree that once it is deemed a channel that the boaters do have the right of way. I just hope that this issue can be settled without closing the entire western shore for fishing.

Tom


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It would be nice if the Channel were marked and moved in a little. I hope that is what they are doing.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hot and heavy discussion guys
Any sugestions on keeping surfers
from going into my lines on the beach.
Pyrimid sinkers usually do the trick for me or a can of woop ass, when they come in.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeahh, like, move your lines, ahhh, dude!  

I'm glad this topic hasn't gotten into other obstructions like surfers. (Which, by the way, was good to know that we, surfers, have the right of way over shorebound fisherman in the inlets - so if you see someone in a full wetsuit, with booties and a hood on a 9'0" longboard with a rod in hand fishing, try not to chuck any lead).  Anywhere else, we're free game IF you were there first.


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

Tom Powers,

First off thanks for your diligent efforts on behalf of rec fishermen. Can you tell me where this engineering office is that you reference in your earlier post? Also, is it feasible to relocate the channel in such a dynamic inlet without great monetary cost?


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey dude, we pay our SW license fee. Take it out of that!  

Seriously, most of these guys are too young to understand economics. They are still thinking mommy and daddy have a money tree in the backyard and the tooth fairy still comes. Especially those wise a$$ lead chunkers. 

We never learn until it is too late. If Adam had stuck a fish hook up that snakes a$$ and gone fishing, we may still be living in that Garden and fishing every day. Instead, he ate that damn apple and now we have to ask permission to go.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

The engineering office is on the third or fourth floor at the VMRC offices which are located at 2600 Washington Ave., Newport News, VA. The building is on the corner of 26th street and Washington Ave. Take I664 (from either direction) to downtown Newport News. Take the 26th street exit. Washington Ave. is the second traffic light. The 2600 building is on the corner on your right hand side.

Yes the dredging is probably a $30k to $100k project (Heck I don't know . . . it is just a lot of money) but the boat ramp and parking was way more than that. I think a lot depends on where the spoils go. 

Tom


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I say we shoot for 100 posts


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You wanted ta keep it going 


> me thinks this group and the others with it are our own worst enemy. Rate we're going, they are going to hunt shore fishing dudes down like terrorist.
> Keep it up guys, I needed a new hobby anyway


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

By the way OBJECT and PROTEST is VMRC speak for "I have a problem with this permit application." The problem can be a minor problem that can be fixed with engineering adjustments. It can be major and end up causing the permit request to be denied. 

In this case there is no way that the permit request will be denied. Both VMRC and VA Bch have put to much money into this project to allow the channel to remain as it is. Like I said before the best the shore bound fisherman can hope for is to get the channel marking adjusted on the bridge end of things.

Tom


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Cdog, what I wanted to keep going was the good exchange of useful information, not " I was down at Lynnhaven Inlet the other night and a bunch of foreigners were pitching lead and yelling obsenities at this guy and his family in their boat."

The inlet has had enough bad press and we don't need to furnish them more ammunition. What we need is, if you see it, report it. Just like when you see people catching shorts. You want the VMRC # on your cell, put the VA beach police on there too.

One other thing, if you don't think that others (news reporters, city council staff members etc.)are lurking on this news group, you better think again. I'll guarantee you haven't read or heard the last of this yet. This is good stuff to blow all out of proportion and remember, YOU READ IT HERE FIRST!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SurfandTurf,thats what I was trying to say when I said end th thread. Looking back I didn't explain myself very well.It's gotten way too much "air time". Also agree with ya on th cell deal. Couple people going ta jail might put th fear of god into some less than thoughtful people.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Believe it or not I don't think most shore fisherman at the inlet know that the boat channel comes that close to shore. To me it's all a misunderstanding.

If you're gonna post a no fishing sign up there you've better cover some of the major languages spoken there....


City Folks: Please No Fishing
Hillbillies: You all fish elsewhere you here
Hood: Ain't no fishing here ****** Chinese: #$%$%#$#% %^&$ $##**^$#


----------



## batmaan47 (Jul 8, 2001)

Vietnamese: Hot LZ, move back Charlie.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I saw the figure on the application today, well after it was approved by VMRC. Basically it looks like they are going to deepen the channel WHERE IT IS. It goes right along the shore for a while then jogs out into the inlet pretty much where the markers currently exist. The 150 foot by 100 foot turning basin, which was the subject of the request for modification, will be right at the mouth of the creek so that boats coming in can turn wide and maker room for boats leaving.

If any of you guys want to address this issue you sould call the VA Bch. Parks and Rec. Dept or Engineering office to seek details. Then your next best bet is to approach a city council member or the city manager. Even better yet is to get a local angling club behind you. Even still I think that it is a log shot for you to make any changes in the current plans.

Good luck.

Tom


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

woohoo i am post # 69  sorry got a little excited.  just showing my age


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Please let me pass along a little news flash, there were once many places to fish that are now off limits because of the disruption of the peace caused by a bad bunch of fishermen who incidently are only bad in a bunch. If you meet one of these bad in a bunch types just step back and stand down, nothing is to be gained, only lost even if you wipe the beach with them.
Find another spot and don't tell where it is when you find it. There are some great sloughs out on the straight beach. I just can't imagine how one becomes the owner of an area by just throwing a line out. What comes around for these duds with bad manners? You got it. BAD LUCK


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Va Beach police non-emergency number:

(757) 427-5000


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I've Seen bad manered fishermen in every color.In Deleware this one white guy had 8 rods sprawled out on the fishing pier.I hooked into somthing really big and I he came to me tightend my drag on my reel; causing me to loose my fish.Man,it could of even been a 12lb Weakfish,but I'll nver know because that a**hole made me lose him     .What a f***in
a**hole.Sorroy I just had to vent  .He didn't want to reel in his lines to help me fight the monster.It's only common curtousey for oter pier anglers to reel in their lines when someone hooks a big fish.  People have to atleast be more curteous even if were all rude to one another.We might be a bunch of grumpy people but we'll look out for one another and help.


----------

